
Prefab housing complex for UC Berkeley students goes up in four days - jseliger
http://www.berkeleyside.com/2018/08/02/prefab-housing-complex-for-uc-berkeley-students-built-in-four-days
======
jseliger
It would be interesting to see what would happen if this sort of thing were
legal throughout California: [https://www.vox.com/cities-and-
urbanism/2018/2/23/17011154/s...](https://www.vox.com/cities-and-
urbanism/2018/2/23/17011154/sb827-california-housing-crisis).

